# Where has Firefly Gone?



## Eagle (Jan 10, 2012)

Her thread has gone from here and from Marestare




does anyone know what happened?


----------



## MeganH (Jan 10, 2012)

FF's thread on LB is called 'Rodie's Mini Ranch invite you to watch". I don't think Lea has been able to update in a while. I wonder if Mare Stare had to take her thread off cause it wasn't active? I do hope everything is ok. I thought something happened to the camera and they were fixing it and getting her back up on Mare Stare. Hope all is ok!


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 10, 2012)

I too hope that this is just a minor glitch and that all is well with Lea and Fire Fly.


----------



## HGFarm (Jan 10, 2012)

I am in contact with Lea a lot- just dont think she's had time to post. Things are ok, FF is progressing SLOWLY of course! She sees some changes, so hopefully things will happen soon.


----------

